# Which phone?



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well my poor mobile has died   So now i need a new one. Point is im stuck between 2. There is the LG VIEWTY and the SONY ERICCSON K850i. Both have 5mp camera and both have good and bad reviews. Come on ladies which would you choose? Has anyone got one of them??

Luv sally x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sallyanne

My DH has the Sony Ericcson K850i, had it for about 4 months and loves it! Takes some nice photo's.  I've got a Sony too but not that model and I like mine too, much prefer it to the long list of Nokia's I've had before.  

x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

My dd and ds have sony ericcson's ( im borrowing ds now   ) and i like them. I know the LG s a touch screen one   I had an LG once and it froze and never worked again   I blame that on getting it switched from 3 to orange though


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi

I have Lg prada touch screen think its like the viewty and i hate it cant get use to the touch screen. I love Sony Ericson's and am thinkin of gettin a Sony again. So i would say go for a Sony

xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi

I currently have a Nokia N95 which has a 5mb camera & I find it great, easy to use, sturdy, fab photos etc etc.  I have had several LG's and would never have another, awkward to use, constant software & hardware faults etc (heard someone from LG once say they were good at making washer's and microwaves not phones).

As for the Sony, I have heard quite good reviews about it.

It is a complete nightmare trying to decide which phone is right, hope you are happy with whatever you go for x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I have got the Viewty and have never been 100% with it.  Am getting used to it now (had it since November) but am looking forward to changing it.  The best thing about it is the camera, great picture quality.  The touch screen is sometimes a bit slow to respond when i'm texting so some words don't end up as they should!

Would only class it as being 'ok'

xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like the sony then   Thanks lades


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I love my Sony Erricson one


----------

